# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  ag pipe diameter for under small deck area

## jamskof

hi, we have an area about 2.3 x 6m, where i will be laying ag pipe in my back garden, this area butts up to the side of the house. 
i plan to zig zag it in this area to cover a fair amount of the space. 
my question is, will 65mm socked pipe be sufficient? or should i go 100mm? 
thanks

----------


## cyclic

65 is fine but I question the sock.
Never have liked socked ag pipe because the sock silts up.
Much better to let a little soil into the pipe which gets washed away (providing all the pipe has fall)

----------


## jamskof

The guy thats doing it also said he could put a sheet of plastic under all this to stop weeds coming through. Im worried this might be an issue and hold water. Is that a bad idea? Thanks.

----------


## phild01

I use weed mat covered with a crushed aggregate to hold back weeds and let water through but keep the moisture at bay.

----------


## jamskof

Yeah weed matt sounds more like the right thing to use

----------

